# irregular periods...stress? or my age?



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi all..Was hoping you could give me some insight. My periods have always been like clockwork...every four weeks, cramps, heavy to regular flow...you get the picture. Well, since September, my period has been coming a week earlier than usual, and it's not flowing like it normally does...it's lighter than usual with hardly any cramping. Unusual for me. When I mention this at my yearly GYN exam, my doc says it could be the stress I've been under since September (I have been under alot...lots of things going on in my life right now), or it could be that I'm about to turn 38 next month and my body is changing. Things starting to slow down and thin out, he says. Has anyone experienced this? Am I getting nervous about it for nothing? Thanks so much for any replies.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hi there, I am 29 years old and when my ibs first started 2 years ago, my periods became irregular. Thy were coming about 5 to 6 days early. I saw my gynecologist for it and she said it was probably from the stress of ibs. I had just gotten ibs and was going through a lot of worry about it. She put me on birth control pill for it, it straightened them out, but I was having some side effects from the pill so I just currently went back off of it. About 3 weeks ago. Im hoping my periods will go back to normal. I dont want to go back on the pill again. I definately think that stress will effect your cycle. If your doctor has checked things out and said it was probly stress then I wouldnt worry about it too much yet.


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

chance in eating habits and stress can mess up your cycle and if you have ibs your eating habits are very different im sure


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My periods started getting 'different' around 39 or 40 and the IBS got worse along with it. I'm 45 now and menopausal. Just went on hormones a week and half ago. I feel much better and the C is better. Weird-huh?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi,There are so many things that can affect your period,..weather, meds, stress, etc..You are in your late 30s so it is not unusual to start having symptoms of perimenopause, where you are not actually in menopause, but it is more like "premenopause" I have experienced irregular periods and have had hot flashes once in awhile, since my late 30s, I am 41 now, but am not in menopause yet.The one thing I take is vit E. For some reason it seems to help with the regularity of my periods.It wouldn't hurt to give it a try.Of course seeing your gynocologist and getting your yearly pap smears, is a good idea.Take care ,Jeanne


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I just read in one of my books last night, as I was researching my own case, that it's almost normal for a woman in her 40s to develop irregular cycles. You're almost 40, so..... I dunno.I also read that it appears that more and more women these days are beginning to show signs of estrogen dominance at younger and younger ages.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

From what I have researched as well, perimenopause seems to hit women earlier than it used to... I am 37 and feel like I don't recognize my body anymore. Along with IBS, I also suffer migraines during ovulation and more pronounced pelvic pains. My periods also changed... I never used to be regular and I could barely feel anything that time of the month. Now, I am very regular; the flow is very heavy and my periods can last up to 7 days (which was never the case).Hope you find some answers...Nat


----------



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

Right now, I don't think you should be nervous about irregular periods. You are probably in the perimenopause phase of your life so that can cause you to be irregular as well as having heavier and lighter periods and not having a consistent amount of flow.


----------

